# My lunch was stolen



## GB (Aug 29, 2005)

For the past year I have been working out of my home office. A short while ago my employer told me that because of changes in the department all people working from home would now need to work from the office instead. That was bad enough. Well this is the first day of my second week back in the office and someone stole my lunch out of the fridge  

I am so furious!!!!!

I am friends with the facilities manager so I wrote up this note and am just waiting for her permission to post it on the fridge. She will probably tell me I can not post it, but we will see. This is what it says:

To the thief who stole my turkey cheese and bacon sandwich:

I hope you enjoyed my lunch today. What you thought was mustard on my sandwich was not. I am not going to tell you what it is, but lets just say that I hope you have a very strong stomach and a very good immune system. I am sick of lunches being stolen so this decoy sandwich was placed in the fridge today. I am not surprised that it took you only a matter of hours before taking what was not yours.

Do not take lunches that are not yours or you may be ingesting things which you really do not want to be eating.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, GB.  I've lost a luch to the fridge phantom too.  I hope you were able to find a substitute.


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2005)

There are a decent amount of places around here to go for lunch, but I had a prime parking space this morning and ended up losing it thanks to the thief. Andy if you have ever been to Maynard by the Old Mill that Digital used to be in then you know why my parking space so was important. I was also trying to save $ by bringing lunch instead of going out so today I lost $ because I had to do both.

I just don't understand who would want to eat someone else's lunch. It boggles my mind.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 29, 2005)

GB:

I worked at Digital in Maynard for 5-6 years (Parker Street).  I know well that parking is at a premium in the mill area.

I guess the thief had learned of your reputation in the culinary field and wanted a really good lunch.

Poor guy probably gets PBJ every day!


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2005)

What a small world. It is a great building to work in. It has its bad points (very old wooden building that would go up in a heartbeat in a fire, lots of spiders, the aforementioned parking), but man this building has some serious character and so really pretty views.

LOL the thief should have at least waited until I brought in something better for lunch. This was a very boring sandwich that I was not really looking forward to eating at least


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 29, 2005)

GB.....forget the note.  Make the decoy and surprise the heck out of him/her.  Add something really hot and spicy right smack dab in the middle out of eye shot.  Take note of who is sweating their you know what off.  Or.........what would be even better puck a good amount of hair and put that in there.........yummy!!! Betcha they won't steal your sandwich again and I'm quite sure they won't steal a lunch again.


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2005)

The problem with actually really leaving a decoy is that we have about 1000 employees on this floor alone. Getting the thief to actually take the decoy would be next to impossible.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 29, 2005)

Can you take a little cooler to work and put it under your desk?


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah I probably could, but then I have to deal with one more thing to carry in on that long trek through the parking lot. Not so bad right now, but come winter it will be horrible to have to do that.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 29, 2005)

well if someone steals your lunch again your going to have to make 2 extra treks through the lot to go out to lunch......just a thought


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2005)

thanks Sizz. It is not a bad thought. It is just that I have worked here for 6 years and this has been an ongoing problem, but luckily this is the first time it has happened to me. I figure a note might just gross the person out enough to cut it out. Probably not, but it would give me some satisfaction knowing that maybe they went home feeling sick to their stomach.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 29, 2005)

I spit on the meanie poopoo head who ate geebs' lunch!  I hope you throw up all night.


----------



## jkath (Aug 29, 2005)

GB, I hope you can post that note on the fridge! I love it!
My sister's been at the same hospital facitility for 20 years, and she still has her stuff stolen. It seems the theives like her french vanilla creamer. She even went so far as to staple it shut, write her name on all 4 sides and put it in a bag, and the thieves would take it out of the bag, undo the staples, use the creamer, and put it back in the bag.

I also like Sizz's idea. Can I suggest a mini decadent cheesecake made with 6 Tbsp of ground chipotles?


----------



## licia (Aug 29, 2005)

I had my lunch stolen at a place I used to work. I don't understand that at all. I DON'T WANT anyone else's lunch and don't understand their thinking.


----------



## Alix (Aug 29, 2005)

At the risk of grossing everyone out...maybe you could mention you have a young baby at home too GB, that will make them wonder what you put on that sandwich for sure!


----------



## Dove (Aug 29, 2005)

Put a loaded mouse trap in there...


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> At the risk of grossing everyone out...maybe you could mention you have a young baby at home too GB, that will make them wonder what you put on that sandwich for sure!


That was in my original draft, but I decided that would give away too much personal info and I don't want the jerk to know who I am. Great idea though


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 29, 2005)

Don't post the note.  Bring something you don't have to refrigerate for lunch, and bring a decoy sandwich to put in the refrigerator.  Don't put anything that could kill the thief or anything, but a nice pocket of Tabasco in the middle, or a ton of dried granulated garlic would serve him/her right!  And he/she couldn't complain about it!

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Aug 29, 2005)

i say post the note gb. that sucks that someone stole your lunch !!
meanie poo-poo heads     .

i say make a decoy snadwhich with mud and sardines or something like that. as gross as you can make it without actually making that person sick. just gross enough to where he/she would spit it out and think twice about stealing someone else's lunch again.


----------



## mish (Aug 29, 2005)

Before I read all the posts, first thing that came to mind was plenty of red pepper flakes - and see who makes a beeline for the water cooler. I feel for you GeeBee. Think it's sad that someone has to steal food. First instinct is that someone can't afford to buy their own. Know that doesn't help you. But, when it comes to parking spaces (at the studio), if you park in someone else's spot (who shall remain nameless), they'll tidy up your windshield (& make your day) with a baseball bat.

The more subtle(?) approach was a sign that read 35 cars have been towed from this space.  Wanna make it 36!


----------



## jkath (Aug 29, 2005)

Oooooooooooooh! Here's another decoy idea....make a sandwich, similar to the one they stole, and put about  2 Tbsp of salt in the middle - heh heh


----------



## thier1754 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ex Lax cookies. Accompanied by apple juice that's been enhanced with ... well, when you gotta go, you gotta go. These suggestions courtesy of my husband, who solved a similar problem with a mysterious theiving dorm resident in college.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 29, 2005)

Ex lax iced brownies....mmmmmmmm


----------



## MJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope you find out who did this to you GB - that stinks.


Maybe next time the lunch ferry will be watching. 
  - sorry GB. Thats not right buddy.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 30, 2005)

I shouldn't say this but the person that did it, might do it again. This is what I did. I chopped bugs up and made a sandwich that looked normal and smelled normal, added a ton of hot hot pepper to it and then a fair share of Black pepper. Then I hoped they stoled it again, if finally happen, I made a little stink about it, then I laughed and told them what was really in it. My Lunch was never taken again! If I was you I would just tell them it had something nasty in it!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 30, 2005)

You gotta be careful when leaving trap foods in the fridge at work. If it's obvious you're out to "get" somebody, there could be legal ramifications (Even though they're stealing YOUR lunch).

That's why I'm a big fan of the pepperhead approach. Not my fault they stole my 5 alarm habenero chili paste turkey sandwich. I happen to like hot foods... 

John
(Who actually keeps a little cooler under his desk at work to avoid these situations)


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 30, 2005)

Have to agree....make a sandwhich that they cant say you tainted!  Make one that you can honestly say you like....


----------



## mish (Aug 30, 2005)

GB perhaps you could circulate an inter-office (not angry) memo to co-workers to make everyone aware the situation exists. Meanwhile, maybe there are other colleagues in the building that have a mini-fridge in their office, you could put your lunch in until the problem is resolved.


----------



## GB (Aug 30, 2005)

Great suggestions mish. I will see if someone has a mini fridge I can use although I am pretty sure it is against company policy to have those.

Memos have been circulated ad nauseum. This has been an ongoing problem ever sine I started here and my guess is that my office is not alone. There is a note on every fridge in our office reminding people to NOT take what is not theirs. That won't stop a thief. These people already know what they are doing is wrong. They will continue to do it anyway.


----------



## mish (Aug 30, 2005)

Another food thought.  Do you have any catering trucks you see go by in your area? We had one on the lot that stopped off before 9 am, noon & 3 PM with everything from coffee, sammiches, pastries, yogurt, fruit, tacos. They're good in a pinch when you want a quick bite & can't get out.  Maybe the other employees might like the idea, & you could call around & get details. Think the guy cleaned up & did so well he retired at about 40. Wish I would have thought of that idea.  We also had people bringing baskets of sammiches & fruit for sale around lunch time.


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 30, 2005)

My sister was complaining about this very problem to me the other day. She works in Cape Town, South Africa. In her office, not only do these thugs take the lunches, but they use the milk and coffee and sugar belonging to others AND they leave a big mess. It's obvious, itsn't it? An international ring of lunch thieves have been operating, undetected, for years. I think it's time to call Interpol.


----------



## GB (Aug 30, 2005)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> It's obvious, itsn't it? An international ring of lunch thieves have been operating, undetected, for years. I think it's time to call Interpol.


LOL      I think I saw a story on this on 60 minutes last Sunday.


----------



## licia (Aug 30, 2005)

I use those little softsided coolers in my car to keep water cool. You may want to get one of those. They look almost like a little purse and really do work for quite a while, especially if something you put in is really cold. DH carries one in his golf bag for whatever he chooses to take. They aren't expensive either.


----------



## GB (Aug 30, 2005)

We have a bunch of those. The company actually gives them out when you are hired. Guess what...Those are stolen from peoples desk all the time


----------



## htc (Aug 30, 2005)

I heard that used to happen at my office years back (when I wasn't working here) and the person got caught and fired. It must have been pretty bad.

I would NEVER want to eat someone else's stuff. You never know what they put in it, or if they picked their nose before they handled their food.


----------



## GB (Aug 30, 2005)

I am with you HTC. Who knows what they did to their food or what their kitchen is like. Maybe they has raw chicken on the counter and never washed it off then made this sandwich right on top of all that chicken goop. Maybe they let their cats walk on their counters and the cat licked the sandwich. Who knows what else. It is just plain gross.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 30, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> GB:
> 
> I worked at Digital in Maynard for 5-6 years (Parker Street). I know well that parking is at a premium in the mill area.
> 
> ...


 

how long ago did you work there? did you ever work at apollo or hp?

*STEALING LUNCH?* Such weirdos. The only problem we have is lunches being left to become science experiments. I am guilty of that!

They make pure capsacian that comes in eye dropper bottles.  A few drops of that and ....


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2005)

Spy cam in the lunchroom?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> how long ago did you work there? did you ever work at apollo or hp?...


 
jennyema:

I worked at the Parker Street, Maynard location from 1986-1991 and at a small Marlborough location for a year before the big layoff.  I never worked at either Apollo or HP (although Digital is now HP).


----------



## jkath (Aug 30, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Spy cam in the lunchroom?


 
_*Brilliant idea Alix!*_

Could we hook it up to the DC site so we could all watch?**


----------



## GB (Aug 30, 2005)

Now THAT would be cool


----------



## jkath (Aug 30, 2005)

You know, you could go to the management and suggest this idea. Couldn't hurt. heh heh.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 30, 2005)

Good Idea Alix and Jkath 3 To Beam Up ...........Energize !

One thought before we leave GB what in the world would you do without Discuss Cooking ?


----------



## GB (Aug 31, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> One thought before we leave GB what in the world would you do without Discuss Cooking ?


I don't even want to think about that


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 31, 2005)

*Proof*

GB, before I read all the solutions, my thoughts are confirmed.  The less I have to do with the people the better off I am.  Stealing is only one thing people do because they can.  Who cares?  Only the person who they stole from.  We have two cars stolen out of our own driveway since we lived here.  Last weekend they tried to steal again.  It is a devastating process to go through.  One car, my brother found on the OTHER side of town with flat tire.  The police weren't impressed like we were.  Stealing lunches is really hitting the bottom.  Someone in authority should do something about it.  But they won't.  Why?  Because they have probably reserved parking space and go out to lunch.  Why should they feel any loss when only the employees are having the problem.  People have forgotten about integrity.  Everyone tells me the justice is for the criminal.  They get by continuing doing it over and over.  Working at home was perfect.  No one stole your lunch there.  Being on edge like this is not funny.  Makes you suspect everyone.  Takes the charity of your heart.  I may sound bitter and I am.  It starts to feel like you are drowning when others don't have the same values you do.  Buy a lunchbox with combination lock on it.  You have to go to extremes when you live in this world.  Your lunch really sounded good!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 31, 2005)

The only solace to the problem of thieves, or any other pin-heads, is to maintain your integrity and honor. When I was in the Navy, a shipmate stole my lunch. He readily admited that he was the thief and challenged me about it. He was a bully, and at the age that this happened, I was not a fighter or good with confrontational violence. I did nothing. The good thing was that many other people saw what happened and the guy lost freinds. He shot himself in the foot, so to speak.

Last Friday, I entered a desert in the company picknic. It didn't win anything. I was fine with that. It was a fairly complex desert that I created and had never made before. Three days later, at the end of the work day, my boss crowed to everyone that he didn't see my name in the winner's list, and made a bunch of noise and was all smiles while rubbing it in. He went so far as to say that he should enter something in the next cooking contest so that he could beat me. The man doesn't cook, and everyone knows it. Last night, I made the same desert, improved it a bit, and was set to bring it in to work and challenge him to make something better, from scratch, and not from a recipe, to put up or shut up. This morning, my senses returned and I knew that if I did what I had planned, I would be at his level of imaturity. I would be allowing him to lessen my personal stature. Instead, I just brought in the desert, with a few missing pieces reserved for my own family, and shared it with everyone as a treat. I felt much better about myself and knew that I had kept my honor and integrity intact, which is far more important to personal happiness than is revenge.

That's all we see on todays TV shows and movies. Everybody is out for revenge whenever wronged. No one takes the high road. Our society is becoming more predatory, more base, and more egocentric, and in large part, because we are taught by the media that it is the right way to be.

Personally, I refuse give in to the animal nature, and instead, rely on intelligence and spirtuality. That's what seperates us as a species from the animals. It's not that we have dexterous hands, or that we can make a wheel, or design computers. What makes us human is that we can put the needs of others before our own, that we can rise above simple survival and enrich the lives of others.

Current society seems bent on driving in to our heads that self is all important, and that getting it all, no matter what you have to do to get it, is a sought-after attribute. I say that the "reality" shows, like survivor, and the shows about revenge, and about taking the law into one's own hands are destructive to society. And any force, be it political, economic, societal, religeous, individual, or institutional, including the sale of products, that weaken family strength is irresponsible, dangerous, and unacceptable, be it Disney, the President of the U.S., the boss, or whatever.

I too am sick and tired of dealing with so many people with poor standards, and who won't take responsibilty for their own actions, let alone instill accountability in their children.

We wonder what's gone wrong with our home-land, be it England, the U.S., Canada, Russia, or any other land. It's right in front of us. We've lost, as societies, the sense that the good of the many outweighs the good of self. We are too worried about what we want, at the expense of everything else.

We live in a world of competition rather than cooperation.

"I'll steal your sandwich because I can and I don't give a hoot about you." is becoming more prevalent all the time.

I'll choose the high road, even when it hurts to do so. That's how I beat the bullies, by keeping my own integrity and values intact.

Lest I seem to be in love with myself, know that I am not. I know too well my own weaknesses, and some that have prevailed in my life in spite of my best efforts. I will continue to have faults, and make mistakes as long as I live. But stealing, and stepping on others are not a part of me.

I will stand as an example of correct principles as far as my strength and knowledge will allow. I invite everyone who reads this to do the same.  I will continue to be laughed at by the bullies and hecklers, knowing that they are the true loosers in life. And I hope that by my example, they may some day wake up and grow into human adults rather than the base creatures they choose to be.

One more thing, do not be cynical as it just depresses the spirit. Rather, be a realist, knowing and recognizing the evils of the world, but striving to make sure you are not one of them. Take the high road, and with a smile. Spread genuine warmth, humor, and care among your fellow workers. Base people can only make life miserable if you let them affect your attitude. I almost let someone affect mine. It would have been the easier road. But I wouldn't have grown as a man. I would have lessened myself.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh no GB - I hate your lunch was stolen but I'm wondering who has Rachel???  Do I need to move up there???


----------



## GB (Aug 31, 2005)

LOL the more babysitters the better Kitchenelf


----------



## Pam Leavy (Sep 1, 2005)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> The only solace to the problem of thieves, or any other pin-heads, is to maintain your integrity and honor.
> 
> We live in a world of competition rather than cooperation.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your post.  I needed that.  Not to regain my personal integrity, but to know that there are people out there fighting  and winning!!

Well done.

Pam


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 1, 2005)

*Pam*

Thank you for your post. I needed that. Not to regain my personal integrity, but to know that there are people out there fighting and winning!!

Well done.

I agree.  Not easy thing to do.


----------

